# vinegar really necessary in apple butter?



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

arrrgh... I have my apple butter all done and processing right now, and just realized I forgot to put a bit of apple cider vinegar in the apple butter as it was cooking. Wondered why it seemed to be missing a bit of 'bite" when I tasted it. My question - do I need to undo it and add vinegar or is it ok without it? Is the vinegar to add acidity or just for taste?

thanks,
Katie


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't know what vinegar does in it. Never used it. Maybe my apple butter isn't as good as it could be!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

if you like the way it taste leave it. If not put the vinegar in and cook alittle longer.
I put vineager in mine apple butter and I like the way it taste.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My recipe doesn't take vinegar.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the responses. I use an old recipe from my family, and it calls for some cider vinegar - only a tablespoon or so. The taste is ok, but as not quite as good as usual. I don't know if it is the apples this year, or if the vinegar really makes that big a difference in the taste.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been making an apple pear butter for years that uses reduced apple cider in place of sugar, but doesn't call for any apple cider vinegar. 

If you miss the taste, you might try add adding a tiny bit of apple cider vinegar to each jar as you open it. That way you wouldn't have to reprocess the batch.


----------

